# Is there an AUSTRALIAN con?



## zero-okami (Apr 8, 2008)

i was wondering if there is any aussie conventions?
ive been asked 3 times so far and i cant reply cos i dont know if there is any?
does anyone know? 
mainly near sydney though(for it is where i live lolz)


----------



## raynevandunem (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi.



			
				zero-okami said:
			
		

> i was wondering if there is any aussie conventions?
> ive been asked 3 times so far and i cant reply cos i dont know if there is any?
> does anyone know?
> mainly near sydney though(for it is where i live lolz)



http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/RivFur
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Ausgather_III
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/FurJAM
http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/MiDFur

I believe one of them is in Sydney, and none of them are full-blown conventions.


----------



## Kasarn (Apr 9, 2008)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?tid=12810
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?tid=18525

:roll:

Anyway...
AussieHusky is holding a MiDFur fundraiser in Sydney.
http://www.furstralia.org/board/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=1042

There's talk on the mailing list about going down to Jamberoo this weekend or next or sometime...
http://furry.org.au/mailman/listinfo/ozfurry


----------



## jayhusky (Apr 13, 2008)

Sydney gay mardigras and Midfur ought to help as well


----------



## possum (Apr 18, 2008)

The Nsw area has a couple of meets, the only convention is at the end of the year in melbourne. The 2 main NSW meets are Furjam and Diffur, the latter being a new annual event with a fairly good attendance rate, held in dubbo, during late february, main events including video nights, art jams and touring the Western Plains Zoo, arguably the best in all australia.


----------

